# لايفوتك، فيديو سريع عن كيفية انشاء مخطط ganttغانت الأساسي بواسطة excel 2010



## aidsami (19 أبريل 2012)

*لايفوتك، فيديو سريع عن كيفية انشاء مخطط ganttغانت الأساسي بواسطة2010 excel*

لايفوتك، فيديو سريع عن كيفية انشاء مخطط GANTT غانت الأساسي
بواسطة 2010 EXCEL ​


*الرابط من هنا:*

http://www.restfile.com/cr4dfu0pmjcg/How_To_Create_a_Basic_Gantt_Chart_in_Excel_2010.flv.html



كيفية التحميل من restFile سهلة جدا
لمن لا يعلمها 
اتبع لخطوات التالية
​
بعد الضغط على رابط التحميل
- تصفح أسفل الشاشة
- اضغط على GET Link
- أدخل الكود المكتوب-أنظر الى الاعلى- و اذاكان غير واضح اضغط على another captcha
- بعدها اذهب الى أسفل الصفحة و أضغط على CREAT Link
- انتظر قليلا و ستحصل على رابط التحميل
- اضغط عليه او قم بنسخه و لصقه في المتصفح


مشاهدة و استفادة طيبتين​


----------



## madny (19 أبريل 2012)

مشكور وجزاك الله كل خييييييييير


----------



## aidsami (19 أبريل 2012)

لا شكر على واجب أخي الكريم.


----------



## مدحتكو (19 أبريل 2012)

مشكور وجزيت خيرا اخي الكريم


----------



## aidsami (19 أبريل 2012)

العفو ، نفعنا الله و اياكم.

و الله أحسن فريق في أحسن منتدى.


----------



## aidsami (20 أبريل 2012)




----------



## السيدنصير (20 أبريل 2012)

جزاك الله كل الخير وبارك الله فيك


----------



## sang (20 أبريل 2012)

جزاك الله كله خير .. فعلا ملف ممتع و شيق


----------



## aidsami (20 أبريل 2012)

الله يجازيكم بكل خير


----------



## hoshangmustafa (20 أبريل 2012)

*جزاك الله كل خير*


----------



## محمد الجفري (20 أبريل 2012)

*شكرا جزيلا*


----------



## aidsami (20 أبريل 2012)

شكرا لمروركم


----------



## sunsong (20 أبريل 2012)

شكرا وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## aidsami (21 أبريل 2012)

لا شكر على واجب،


----------



## saimoh76 (22 أبريل 2012)

*شكرا جزيلا*


----------



## aidsami (23 أبريل 2012)

لا شكر على واجب


----------



## aidsami (24 أبريل 2012)

*انشاء مخطط غانت الأساسي بواسطة EXCEL 2003*

http://www.restfile.com/sqja2wx8v8i0/How_To_Create_a_GanttChart_Excel_2003.flv.html


----------



## العبقرية (24 أبريل 2012)

يا اخى الكريم السلام عليكم
اولا جزاك الله خيرا على مجهودك ثانيا لقد حاولت تحميل الفيديو عدة مرات كلها باءت بالفشل فهل ممكن ان ترفعه على سيرفر اخر كالميديا فاير حتى يسهل تحميله وشكرا


----------



## aidsami (25 أبريل 2012)

السلام عليكم 

لك ذلك سأحاول ان شاء الله.


----------



## E.AZ (25 أبريل 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## aidsami (25 أبريل 2012)

و فيك بركة


----------

